# A focus on the 'N Word'



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

_*NEW YORK (AP) -- While music shopping one day, author Stanley Crouch heard a group of people behind him toss the N-word around in casual conversation -- with familiarity, not contempt.*

Annoyed, he turned around to see four or five friends dressed in baggy shirts, huge pants nearly falling off and baseball caps turned backward.

They were white.

"I said to myself, 'Something's not correct at this moment," Crouch recalls in "The N Word," a documentary that doubles as a social history and proof of the dynamic, evolutionary force of language.

The film premieres Sunday on Trio at 9 p.m. EDT/PDT, the centerpiece of a week where the cable channel hands over programming to Chuck D, leader of the groundbreaking rap group Public Enemy and a radio host on the liberal Air America network.

At his behest, Trio will also air a documentary about the 1990s rap wars, "Biggie & Tupac," a Public Enemy concert special and the movies "A Rage in Harlem," "Cooley High" and "Nothing But a Man."

"The N Word" also prominently features Chuck, a New Yorker filmed incongruously with palm trees in the background.

For many blacks, the N-word can never be anything other than a slur. Others believe that appropriating the word is like defusing a bomb. Some young whites are ignorant of the word's history and, hearing it on their favorite rap songs, even feel it's fashionable.

Chuck leaves no doubt where he stands. "Us accepting it is like somebody catching garbage and loving it," he said in the film.

In an interview with The Associated Press, he said white people have used the word with him as a term of affection, or to show they're cool.

"They don't know any better," he said. "I have to be aware of their intentions and put them in their place. It's like somebody throwing a rock at you. Are you going to sit there and have someone throw a rock at you and you're not going to say anything?"

If Crouch had heard white people use the word in the same store 40 years ago -- if he'd even be welcomed there to shop -- there's no doubt malice would be intended.

Several black celebrities are asked, in the documentary, the first time the word was used against them. Chris Rock remembers instantly the second-grade setting, the little girl's name.

The word's origins are traced back to the 17th century. Ugly footage from the 1950s and 1960s shows whites using the word to make blacks appear subhuman.

Fast-forward to the 1970s, and the peak of Richard Pryor's career. The comedian uses the word liberally in his routines.

Pryor's use of the word gave some blacks a sense of empowerment. "No one can use the word more beautifully than Richard Pryor," Whoopi Goldberg said.

But Alvin Poussaint, an associate dean at Harvard University, said there have always been some whites who enjoy watching blacks make fun of each other.

"I don't know if we gained any respect from the white community," Poussaint said. "In fact, probably the opposite."

Less remembered is that near the end of his performing days, Pryor renounced use of the word.

In the early 1990s, the word became commonplace in rap songs. Chuck laments that it was only a few years between Public Enemy's "Fight the Power" and Snoop Dogg's "Gin and Juice." He lays more blame on music executives for encouraging its use than on the artists themselves.

Ice Cube, formerly of the rap group NWA, said that to him, the word has been used so much it doesn't affect him at all.

"We've taken this word that's been a burden to us, we've been able to digest it and spit it back out as a badge of honor, as defiance," he explained in the film.

Writer-director Todd Williams unearthed some priceless footage of the end result of the N-word being used repeatedly in pop culture, with Japanese actors using the word over and over in a television comedy skit.

Stripped of context, what did the word mean?

Any moral confusion over the word's impact today isn't cleared up by the film.

"I have a psychological problem with our sanitizing the word," former presidential candidate Al Sharpton told AP. "I do understand these young people who feel they are taking a negative and using it as a hammer back. The ultimate comeback is to take a word that's an insult and use it as defiance.

"But on the other level, are you giving license to anyone to use it and take away the ugly history of how the word was used for generations?"

Chuck and Crouch both have no tolerance for debate. They compare it to other derogatory terms such as any number of ethnic slurs that still sting when used.

Chuck averred that the N-word "is not a word of love. It's a word of hatred that is thrust upon us."_

Let me ask everyone here... If you use the 'N word', why do you use it and what does it mean to you?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this sounds good.. im going to read it when i wake up in 10 hours!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am not black but I think Ice Cube said it better than anyone. Also, I think there is a huge difference between "#REMOVED#" and "n*gger", one is urban slang, the other is a racist deragatory term


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

#REMOVED# please


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

wiggaz


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I am not black but I think Ice Cube said it better than anyone. Also, I think there is a huge difference between "#REMOVED#" and "n*gger", one is urban slang, the other is a racist deragatory term


Do me a favor and walk up to an african american and use the word '#REMOVED#' see what happens...

I highly doubt that they'll think that its a urban slang


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> wiggaz :laugh:


 wiggaz???

never heard..

maybe jigga?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I am not black but I think Ice Cube said it better than anyone. Also, I think there is a huge difference between "#REMOVED#" and "n*gger", one is urban slang, the other is a racist deragatory term
> ...


 I have and I've seen other white kids use it around african american kids..

It's becoming more and more accepted, but I am sure some might still overreact


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> blueprint said:
> 
> 
> > wiggaz :laugh:
> ...


 www.wiggaz.com


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > blueprint said:
> ...


 LOL!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

WIGGA = Justin Timberlake.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Use it around random african american kids? more likely there friends...

More accepted??? How so?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

when i played basketball for my High School 80% of the team was African American and they called me #REMOVED#.... last i checked in the mirror i was asian.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Use it around random african american kids? more likely there friends...
> 
> More accepted??? How so?


 Yes, you are correct - it helps if you know them and some could still get offended

more accepted as in - 10 years ago if it was considered taboo for a white person to say the "n" word even if joking, now it's more relaxed, IMO
Kid Rock's used it in a song and nobody said sh*t, some other white artists as well


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

blueprint said:


> when i played basketball for my High School 80% of the team was African American and they called me #REMOVED#.... last i checked in the mirror i was asian.


 Most likely your friends...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been called that a bunch of times...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> Most likely your friends...


Freshmen year and i never had a single african american friend before up until high school, it was a shocking relevation since i was always taught never to say that word, to have heard it being said so openly broadened my opinion about it.... however, i still never say the word regardless, u never know who it might offend and everybody has there own opinions regarding it.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I've been called that a bunch of times...


 You may have your reasons as to why you've been called #REMOVED#, but you guys make it seem like the the word '#REMOVED#' is ok to use on a daily basis given the situation.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I've been called that a bunch of times...
> ...


 I never said that, I just said it's more accepted in this day and age then it was before

so your point is - it's not OK to use it, unless you're black, right ?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


When you say its more accepted in this day and age.... I'd like to know how you figure?? Just because your friends call you #REMOVED#? or have you witness on a regular basis everyone calling each other #REMOVED#?

and no I'm not African American.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > When you say its more accepted in this day and age.... I'd like to know how you figure?? Just because your friends call you #REMOVED#? or have you witness on a regular basis everyone calling each other #REMOVED#?
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> and no I'm not African American.


 That's allright

You're still my #REMOVED#


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > and no I'm not African American.
> ...


 but your my dawg!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

IMO n*gger and #REMOVED# really is the same thing, all I know is blacks can blacks #REMOVED#'s but if a white person called them a #REMOVED# its wrong - thats double standard bullshit.

I dont want no black person calling me "dawg" either.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

User said:


> IMO n*gger and #REMOVED# really is the same thing, all I know is blacks can blacks #REMOVED#'s but if a white person called them a #REMOVED# its wrong - thats double standard bullshit.
> 
> I dont want no black person calling me "dawg" either.


 I agree! I think they mean the same.

But why can't a black person call you dawg?

Whats wrong with dawg? Dawg?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

The only thing i don't understand is why an african american will use it to describe another african american like its no big deal but if any other race says the same thing they are making a racial slur.

Thats like me saying that i'm no good at basketball but if someone else says it i get pissed off.

If you don't wan to be referred to by a certian term, don't use the term.

But i agree that it has become a more common term, amoungst all races, especially because of rap music.

I love rap music (my favorite kind), and i'm the whitest person you will ever meet, but I feel wrong rapping along with snoop because i hate to say the n-word.

Don't get me wrong, I am the farthest from a racist person you can be, but sometimes i just don't get it.

*I'm trying to make sure i write this in a way that will not offend anyone, if i have please reply so i can explain what i was trying to say.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Don't get me wrong, your definitely entitled to your own opinion but personally, I think #REMOVED# or ni**er mean the same thing.


 An example of what I mean -

Here is a quote from Kid Rock song "Black chick white guy" about his first black girlfriend

"See she moved to the city and you know what happened
Black chic with a real white accent
Pretty girl in the ghetto go figure
Yeah she got macked by some dope dealin' #REMOVED#"

You would think that everyone would be up in arms about it saying he's racist but nobody said sh*t - because it's obviously not the same thing.. in case you don't know, Kid Rock is whiter than snow


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > IMO n*gger and #REMOVED# really is the same thing, all I know is blacks can blacks #REMOVED#'s but if a white person called them a #REMOVED# its wrong - thats double standard bullshit.
> ...


 There isnt anything wrong with it per say, its just to me dawg means bitch.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> The only thing i don't understand is why an african american will use it to describe another african american like its no big deal but if any other race says the same thing they are making a racial slur.
> 
> Thats like me saying that i'm no good at basketball but if someone else says it i get pissed off.
> 
> ...


 So you think rap is the root of the 'N Word' being common this day in age?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> The only thing i don't understand is why an african american will use it to describe another african american like its no big deal but if any other race says the same thing they are making a racial slur.


Yea I have kinda a hard time understanding that as well.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, your definitely entitled to your own opinion but personally, I think #REMOVED# or ni**er mean the same thing.
> ...


 Nobody says sh*t because he's kid rock the star. Its different when we use it.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Nobody says sh*t because he's kid rock the star. Its different when we use it.


 AWWWW man, that is a biggest pile of horse feces I've ever heard! Media is always looking to throw mud at celebrities for the tiniest of reason. If anything we can get away with it a lot easier, they're always in the crosshairs. People love to find faults with things that stars say/do and you know it !!! Why do you think Eminem caught all that grief after they found his old rap tape where he was putting down black women ? See there's a difference between blatant racism and using hip-hop slang


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

f*ck kid rock









he only gets away with it cuz he is famous ................

look at the movie white chicks , now imagine if two "white Dudes" made a movie like that ?

or

if White people had White Entertainment Television (Wet) , Like we have Black Entertainment Television . (Bet)

La would be burnt down









its all in our culture now a days.........

If you are decideing to use that word , be aware of who is around you or something bad may hapen


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

no its not the root cause. I just think that it was a vector for young kids to hear it and think "hey if they can say it, it must be alright to say it"

And i'm not hear to judge wheather thats right or wrong.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Nobody says sh*t because he's kid rock the star. Its different when we use it.


 Look at what happened when Jacky Chan said it in Rush Hour "What's up my #REMOVED#"


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> If you are decideing to use that word , be aware of who is around you or something bad may hapen


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> no its not the root cause. I just think that it was a vector for young kids to hear it and think "hey if they can say it, it must be alright to say it"


 Good point


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody says sh*t because he's kid rock the star. Its different when we use it.
> ...


 I'll just shut up... this will go on forever.

But damn jewelz, "pile of horses feces".. hahahah!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Look at what happened when Jacky Chan said it in Rush Hour "What's up my #REMOVED#"


You cant even understand what jackie chan is saying , thats why he didnt get busted :laugh:


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

> AWWWW man, that is a biggest pile of horse feces I've ever heard!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

N*gger and #REMOVED# is the same.... its just the natural accent or poor pronunciation of the person speaking the word


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> he only gets away with it cuz he is famous ................


 Thats what I thought but I guess i'm wrong...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > he only gets away with it cuz he is famous ................
> ...


You are wrong Horse Feces


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

am I wrong though ? If anything, his star/celebrity status only means that people constantly try to find fault with things they say. Eminem can't go five minutes without somebody in the media scolding him for not being politically correct.

"He only gets away with it cause he's famous" YEAHHHHH RIGHT !!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

by the way all the african americans that call me their #REMOVED# are bigger white boys than me!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> am I wrong though ? If anything, his star/celebrity status only means that people constantly try to find fault with things they say. Eminem can't go five minutes without somebody in the media scolding him for not being politically correct.
> 
> "He only gets away with it cause he's famous" YEAHHHHH RIGHT !!


 Aight... aight... i get it already...

Its all a "PILE OF HORSES FECES!!"


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

and im pretty white.......


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

TormenT said:


> by the way all the african americans that call me their #REMOVED# are bigger white boys than me!



















a black dude acting white?? where are you from?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> am I wrong though ? If anything, his star/celebrity status only means that people constantly try to find fault with things they say. Eminem can't go five minutes without somebody in the media scolding him for not being politically correct.


 Yeah But who cares ?







Im mean I wouldnt , If you have all that money and fame f*ck What everybody else has to say , they never did anything for him , besides talk sh*t , so why would he care about the critics ? and what they say ?









Basically what im trying to say of people dont like you for who you are ........
f*ck them







who do they think they are God ? please :laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > am I wrong though ? If anything, his star/celebrity status only means that people constantly try to find fault with things they say. Eminem can't go five minutes without somebody in the media scolding him for not being politically correct.
> ...


 Craig its ok buddy *pats him on the shoulder* let it all out man! you need to vent...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Im gonna take my rocks out on Jamie :rasp:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

TormenT said:


> N*gger and #REMOVED# is the same.... its just the natural accent or poor pronunciation of the person speaking the word











I'm pretty sure black people can pronounce the word N*gger, but they don't they choose #REMOVED#


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Yeah But who cares ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I agree 100 %

But my point was... NOBODY even said anything about K. Rock using the word..NOBODY even tried to criticize him .. I am sure he wouldn't care if somebody did, but NOBODY cared about him using the word.. that I've heard of at least


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 Poor craig, wishful thinking...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

di du ever see the movie "office space"? Where the white guy is in his car listening to rap, and rhyming off the words at the top of his lungs but then when a black guy is coming towards his car he turns the music off and shuts up.

Thats what my life is like, can't even injoy a good rap tune without worrying about getting the sh*t beat out of me.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nick7marchand said:


> Thats what my life is like, can't even injoy a good rap tune without worrying about getting the sh*t beat out of me.


 I feel sorry for you.

What are you worried about getting beat up for blasting Snoop Dogg ?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> di du ever see the movie "office space"? Where the white guy is in his car listening to rap, and rhyming off the words at the top of his lungs but then when a black guy is coming towards his car he turns the music off and shuts up.
> 
> Thats what my life is like, can't even injoy a good rap tune without worrying about getting the sh*t beat out of me.


 Oh come on now... thats a PILE OF HORSES FECES!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> di du ever see the movie "office space"? Where the white guy is in his car listening to rap, and rhyming off the words at the top of his lungs but then when a black guy is coming towards his car he turns the music off and shuts up.
> 
> Thats what my life is like, can't even injoy a good rap tune without worrying about getting the sh*t beat out of me.


 That's BS. Nobody is going to do anything to you for listening to a song


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

its not the listening but what if i was signing the words and all of a sudden the cd skipped.... i would hate to put it such a situation cause i would be very upset that i had offended someone.

Edit:
And obviously if you listened to the music alot and new all the words and sang them all the time you would be more likely to let the word slip out.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> di du ever see the movie "office space"? Where the white guy is in his car listening to rap, and rhyming off the words at the top of his lungs but then when a black guy is coming towards his car he turns the music off and shuts up.
> 
> Thats what my life is like, can't even injoy a good rap tune without worrying about getting the sh*t beat out of me.


 It is ?
Not in my Neighborhood


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

fishofury said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > di du ever see the movie "office space"? Where the white guy is in his car listening to rap, and rhyming off the words at the top of his lungs but then when a black guy is coming towards his car he turns the music off and shuts up.
> ...


 careful, black people don't fawk around... there always angry!!









j/k


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> its not the listening but what if i was signing the words and all of a sudden the cd skipped.... i would hate to put it such a situation cause i would be very upset that i had offended someone.


 Well if you live in that kind of neck of the woods... GODSPEED TO YOU BROTHER!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blueprint said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > nick7marchand said:
> ...










Uh oh, better check if my doors are locked because some black guys are crossing the streets


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think that dude in Office Space just felt guilty cause his name was Michael Bolton..

and actually I think he pulled his window up cause that guy was collecting money and he didn't want to deal with him


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

maybe its just that becuase i grew up in a real ******* and i hated it because of all the racists there that i try really hard not to offend anyone.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> its not the listening but what if i was signing the words and all of a sudden the cd skipped.... i would hate to put it such a situation cause i would be very upset that i had offended someone.
> 
> Edit:
> And obviously if you listened to the music alot and new all the words and sang them all the time you would be more likely to let the word slip out.


 DAYAM,

only if you ever experience compton or south central like 10 years back...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> nick7marchand said:
> 
> 
> > its not the listening but what if i was signing the words and all of a sudden the cd skipped.... i would hate to put it such a situation cause i would be very upset that i had offended someone.
> ...


 not sure what u mean?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nick7marchand said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > nick7marchand said:
> ...


 nothing...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


>


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i have a friend that is from jamaica and one timei blurted out what up my #REMOVED#
at that exact moment i wanted to run and hide because i thought i would get my ass kicked...but then he laughed his head off


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> i have a friend that is from jamaica and one timei blurted out what up my #REMOVED#
> at that exact moment i wanted to run and hide because i thought i would get my ass kicked...but then he laughed his head off


 hence, he's your friend...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nasty typhoon said:


> i have a friend that is from jamaica and one timei blurted out what up my #REMOVED#
> at that exact moment i wanted to run and hide because i thought i would get my ass kicked...but then he laughed his head off


 see this is the delemia (spelling?). That the word mean different thins to different people. Some people see it as a slang term and some people see it as the ultimate in racial slurs.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> nasty typhoon said:
> 
> 
> > i have a friend that is from jamaica and one timei blurted out what up my #REMOVED#
> ...


 i just thought i was being disrespectful,but im asian so i dont think he would be that at all offended

just M.O


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

just 10 minutes ago i was smoking my cigarette and a black guy came up to me and said "sup #REMOVED#" then proceeded to ask me for a cigarette..im asian but i see that's just some peoples way of saying "man" or "dude"i see lot and lots of hispanics using that word, i see that its just as wrong for them to say as a white or asian guy but thats accepted. around here young blacks,whites,asians,hispanics that is into rap all call each other #REMOVED#.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i see that's just some peoples way of saying "man" or "dude"
> 
> blacks,whites,asians,hispanics that is into rap all call each other #REMOVED#.


 Exactly


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> just 10 minutes ago i was smoking my cigarette and a black guy came up to me and said "sup #REMOVED#" then proceeded to ask me for a cigarette..im asian but i see that's just some peoples way of saying "man" or "dude"i see lot and lots of hispanics using that word, i see that its just as wrong for them to say as a white or asian guy but thats accepted. around here young blacks,whites,asians,hispanics that is into rap all call each other #REMOVED#.


 You should have clocked him upside his head!!! j/k


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> just 10 minutes ago i was smoking my cigarette and a black guy came up to me and said "sup #REMOVED#" then proceeded to ask me for a cigarette..im asian but i see that's just some peoples way of saying "man" or "dude"i see lot and lots of hispanics using that word, i see that its just as wrong for them to say as a white or asian guy but thats accepted. around here young blacks,whites,asians,hispanics that is into rap all call each other #REMOVED#.


 did you still give him a smoke, i wouldnt have


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wanna be your N-I-G-G-A

So we can get drunk and smoke weed all day ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> f*ck kid rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or if white people wanted there own month to celebrate there cultur and show

nothing but white movies and documentries for a whole frikin month


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I wanna be your N-I-G-G-A
> 
> So we can get drunk and smoke weed all day ...


 He wish heaven had a ghetto!








2-PAC!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I use it because its a funny word. WHen I cry out african american, it never has to be a black person, as a matter of fact, I never say that in a black man's presence....


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna be your N-I-G-G-A
> ...


 That guy ain't dead..

Just watch, 2006. Just watch.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

ViBE said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 haha.. are you on something?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

of course he ain't dead. Him, Biggie, Elvis and Hitler are partying it up in Cancun


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> of course he ain't dead. Him, Biggie, Elvis and Hitler are partying it up in Cancun


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Never have and never will use the N word...no matter what. It was used as a derogatory term during slavery and I refuse to speak in the manner that my ancestors did. I like to think that our country has come a long way since then, even though thats still not entirely true in the South.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Never have and never will use the N word...no matter what. It was used as a derogatory term during slavery and I refuse to speak in the manner that my ancestors did. I like to think that our country has come a long way since then, even though thats still not entirely true in the South.


 I respect you


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Alot of asian people I know say it ALL the time. But a little different pronuciation like 'nikka' or '******'


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Alot of asian people I know say it ALL the time. But a little different pronuciation like 'nikka' or '******'


 nikka or ******????

what the hell is that?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of asian people I know say it ALL the time. But a little different pronuciation like 'nikka' or '******'
> ...


 Your just not Asian enough to understand Frank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> watermonst3rs said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of asian people I know say it ALL the time. But a little different pronuciation like 'nikka' or '******'
> ...


 there tounge cant roll the "a" or the "er" properly







j/k


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > watermonst3rs said:
> ...


 very sad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Never have and never will use the N word...no matter what. It was used as a derogatory term during slavery and I refuse to speak in the manner that my ancestors did. I like to think that our country has come a long way since then, even though thats still not entirely true in the South.


 Ha........









You sound like an old lady
















Liar


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > f*ck kid rock
> ...


 Oh Watch out now









That would be phemnominal









People would go crazy


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm all for "White history month"









and like craig proposed (WET) nothing but eminem, vanilla ice, beasty boys, rock & roll and heavy metal.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

eminem, vanilla ice, beasty boys, can stay the f*ck away from WET


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> i'm all for "White history month"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What about Snow ?

Informer ?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Look #REMOVED#/african american/nikka/nugguh/whatever has evolved into a regular insult and unless youre with friends expect it to be treated as insult, no more no less. Unless of course you're talking to some one above 25 theyre not going to unederstand it as a racial slur and say "What the f*ck you call me that for?" It would aslo cause a fight. Same as bitch, f*cker, etc.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lets start a petition for white history month i vote for july, i just like the month

while were at it might as well throw in a month for 9 other races two, but then we'ed

get shot down by a race that doesnt make the list as not as important as the other

12.

so why should the blacks get FEB.???? what make them so important??


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 We dont need any special treatment









Ironically my school [SJSU] has a commencement [graduation] soley for African-American people and another one soley for Chicano people. Alongside of course with the normal one. Now thats whack.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> lets start a petition for white history month i vote for july, i just like the month


 Oh yeah...lets celbrate the month our skin turns red and burns like hell!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey July is rawks!!!!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Its kind of ironic Black History month is also the shortest month.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh yeah...lets celbrate the month our skin turns red and burns like hell!







[/quote]
Its CELEBRATE silly :rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > lets start a petition for white history month i vote for july, i just like the month
> ...


 well what month would you like princess


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

honestly, i'm not rascist. but i'm pretty sick of hearing about black slavery, black slurs, yadda yadda. in my other post i mentioned how black rappers can use the term "*****", "******", "cracker", and other terms in their songs without much happening to them. in fact, they're praised for that. and then i hear these dumb fuckers crying and whining about the word african american.

well, i'm sorry if black history month is the "shortest month." but i don't see an asian history month. and if there is one, it sure as hell isn't as celebrated as black history month. i don't see white, russian, or irish history month. do refer to my other post for more of my opinions on this subject. i don't wanna sound redundant.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh yeah...lets celbrate the month our skin turns red and burns like hell!


Its CELEBRATE silly :rasp: [/quote]
I cnat slpel tdoay









Make it December  Its only logical. Snow...and er..well you put it together


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Well hyphen, put it this way. Sure Asians were oppressed during the 1800's and early 1900's, but were they in chains for near 400 years??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Well hyphen, put it this way. Sure Asians were oppressed during the 1800's and early 1900's, but were they in chains for near 400 years??


 let me put it this way, were these rappers or ANY of these black people enslaved for 400 years? nope. did they pick cotton and get whipped? did they have to call their plantation owner "massah"? nope. yeah, EVERYONE got mistreated, but i dont hear nearly as much bickering from them than i do from black people. for instance, the white man eradicated nearly ALL of the native americans, but i don't hear them whining and moaning as much as they do. where's the native american month? what month is it? if there is a month, it obviously isn't celebrated much.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Native Americans get free land and money off the casinos. No fair


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hyphen, put it this way. Sure Asians were oppressed during the 1800's and early 1900's, but were they in chains for near 400 years??
> ...


 Very true, man. I honestly don't have an answer for that...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Well hyphen, put it this way. Sure Asians were oppressed during the 1800's and early 1900's, but were they in chains for near 400 years??


 they are only complaining about the time there *ansestors* spent in chains


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

we have thanksgiving for native american day!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

but we dont have cocasion heritage month


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TormenT said:


> but we dont have cocasion heritage month


 You didn't even spell your race's name "caucasian" right and you're complaining?!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I want my Russian history month, damn it !

Dibs on January


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > but we dont have cocasion heritage month
> ...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

blueprint said:


> we have thanksgiving for native american day!


 what?!?! a day?! bah, no one cares about native americans on thanksgiving! all they mention is squanto in his loincloth helping out the pilgrims. but still, that's a DAY for ****** mercilessly [and needlessly] murdering 90% of their population...men, women, AND chidlren...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > TormenT said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > but we dont have cocasion heritage month
> ...


 That's why we need a white history month - our kids don't even know how to spell their own race


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Well I have all colored friends and we always joke about '#REMOVED#' or '*****' or '****' even 'jap' and 'jew'. So I don't take it so seriously, I don't believe in racism so if someone called me a jap that's their problem. Now if I called a black person a ********'d ************ spear chunker, that would be out of line.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I am not black but I think Ice Cube said it better than anyone. Also, I think there is a huge difference between "#REMOVED#" and "n*gger", one is urban slang, the other is a racist deragatory term
> ...


 That sh*t wont fly around here.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, i noticed that the word n*gger was censored but ***** isn't :/


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> oh yeah, i noticed that the word n*gger was censored but ***** isn't :/


 thats kinda like when i said some people think nig#er and nig#a are the same word

but they dont censor nig#a

and i too noticed that none of the other raceial words were censored

fawq it


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i think its quite a disrespectfull word whether it is slang or not.
i dont like people calling me cracka or cracker. it retarted just something else people do thats stupid whether your black or not its disrespectful to say it. 
if you drop it in presecnce of an african american your surley goin to piss him off even if you can tell or not. be prpared to possibly get your ass whipped.
i dont go up to hispanics and call them sp-cs it is disrespect and the should be an appropriate slang term used instead like dude or broth or whatever you want as long as its not disrespectfull.









phill


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> but we dont have cocasion heritage month


- lololololololol







lol :laugh:

howabout national sicilian day or national this and that day... lol
what ever dude get over it.

unless you can get white people into slavery then abolish it you might be able to create it.

oh well








phill


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > but we dont have cocasion heritage month
> 
> 
> - lololololololol
> ...


and Im the one that speaks in a disrespectful way







...........ok ...............

If you dont like my posts so much you shouldnt read them


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

forshizle my nizle!!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> and Im the one that speaks in a disrespectful way ...........ok ...............


how was my post disrespectful? it wasnt suposed 2 be.









sorry it was a joke but explain how you though it was offensive please so i dont make a mistake again.


















let me know...









phill


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> > and Im the one that speaks in a disrespectful way ...........ok ...............
> 
> 
> how was my post disrespectful? it wasnt suposed 2 be.:rock:
> ...


 Its cool Im not in the mood right now to get into it with someone








You Win :rasp:


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Its cool Im not in the mood right now to get into it with someone
> You Win


- no way dude you win


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)




----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Native Americans get free land and money off the casinos. No fair


 free land? all of this IS thier land hahaha

but the selling of cheap cigarettes on thier reservations! oh yeahhhh


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > just 10 minutes ago i was smoking my cigarette and a black guy came up to me and said "sup #REMOVED#" then proceeded to ask me for a cigarette..im asian but i see that's just some peoples way of saying "man" or "dude"i see lot and lots of hispanics using that word, i see that its just as wrong for them to say as a white or asian guy but thats accepted. around here young blacks,whites,asians,hispanics that is into rap all call each other #REMOVED#.
> ...


 well i knew who he was but he didnt remember. classmates back in highschool. so i just gave him one.

but dont you hate when people ask for your cigarettes. esp if your down to your last 3.


----------

